# How long does standard propranolol take effect?



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wasn't able to find the slow release version of propranolol here in the Philippines. Only the standard one and it can be bought without prescription. It is currently helping me to cope with the pressures and stresses of my job. My work requires a lot of presentations, reviews and scrutiny. Aside from lots of reviews, I also have to face the pressures and deadlines that consume much of my time. Consequently, I only have three hours of sleep a day which made my anxiety worse. Anyway, I will be resigning from this job probably 3 months from now after gaining 2 years of experience.

Back to topic. I was just wondering how long does inderal standard release take effect in your system? I usually take 10 mg before a stressful event (e.g., review, presentations, etc.) and usually takes effect after 30 minutes. However, I don't have an idea how long does it take effect. Does it stays in your system for 2 hours, 3 hours? Anyone of you here knows?

The upcoming days will be very stressful for me since we will be conducting a close monitoring review of our work and the job requires us to sleep for an average of 3 hours.

Furthermore, I also don't have an idea where I can buy the slow release. Hope someone answers my question.

Thank you.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a Propranolol script of the, I believe, instant/regular release not extended release and it usually takes full effect within an hour or so. It is also said to last in effect from anywhere between 6-12 hours. Furthermore, I'd only assume that an extended release form of it would last at least 12 hours/half a day. I've also became aware that it is suggested to be taken right after a meal/full stomach as it apparently increases the rate of absorption and possibly yields a higher bioavailability rate. In my opinion, what you have available (regular/instant release) should suffice well enough. If necessary and find you need more, you can always take another dosage later on in the day. 20-40mg of the instant should be very effective but if not, then don't be afraid to take up to 60mg. I wouldn't go over 80mg though, particularly if you don't take it that often.


----------



## Bubble B (Feb 3, 2014)

Instant release tabs work in 20 minutes and last around 4-5 hours. Just my experience.


----------



## Volcom23 (Jan 19, 2010)

that's good to hear.. how many mg is that?


----------

